# Subwoofer



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

i know compore LMS 5400 VS PB13-U
which best to play music for louder LMS 5400 or other subwoofer
anyone have test DIY TC Sounds LMS-5400 18" + 2x18" PR 200L with Ported 

i know DIY TC Sounds LMS-5400 18" + 2x18" PR 200L FR grap good resuit

u can see screenshot CEA-2010 Max Clean RMS output

1st subwoofer for DIY TC Sounds LMS-5400 18" + 2x18" PR 200L


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not following what you are asking, but the LMS is very impressive especially at 20hz.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How about that 12.5hz reading.:hsd::hsd:WOW!


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

I have yet to see (ANY) other subwoofer driver better those output figures from the LMS 5400 18" W 2 18"PRs. If you can get one DO IT!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If your question is meaning which is better for music overall output will not give you an indication, group delay and distortion would be what you need to evaluate, a lot of people say sealed subs are best for music but I have owned a ported sub that impressed me with regards to music.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

recruit said:


> If your question is meaning which is better for music overall output will not give you an indication, group delay and distortion would be what you need to evaluate, a lot of people say sealed subs are best for music but I have owned a ported sub that impressed me with regards to music.


That is a measurement in pure clean SPL so it will say exactly what has better music quality at the given frequencies. :T

The LMS is the king in that measurement list. Though their are probably better subs for music if you want to really get loud. Still the LMS will provide great audio of any kind.


----------



## gopala33 (Dec 22, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> That is a measurement in pure clean SPL so it will say exactly what has better music quality at the given frequencies. :T
> 
> The LMS is the king in that measurement list. Though their are probably better subs for music if you want to really get loud. Still the LMS will provide great audio of any kind.


ohh so LMS woofer is good right which recommed Ported or Sealed
i know Ported can go deep bass but if sealed can go deep bass or not
i prefer deep bass and tight bass and booming bass fo music


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

gopala33 said:


> ohh so LMS woofer is good right which recommed Ported or Sealed
> i know Ported can go deep bass but if sealed can go deep bass or not
> i prefer deep bass and tight bass and booming bass fo music


Sealed subs can do deep bass, but you need the ability to produce all that output from just the drivers, which in turn will be power hungry, so there are obvious cost implications. A rough rule of thumb I work to, is that if you have a given driver, then for the output of that driver in a ported cab to be matched by a sealed version of it, you would need 2 fully powered drivers, which means double the driver cost and double the amplifier power needed, and whatever cost implications that entails. IMHO though, the sealed version of the 2 subs would be superior in SQ.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always done ported for low deep boom bass and sealed for tight defintive bass, there are trade offs with both designs and a matter of preferance for what your after.
In your case gopola, i'm gonna say ported would fit your bill a bit better then sealed.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would agree with you this bambino :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

No point in keeping this open seeing as the OP has now departed.


----------

